# J1's where best to go?



## onekeano (12 Jan 2009)

Both my kids are looking to travel on J1's this summer. One wants to go to the US - possibly Maryland or Florida and the other to Canada (possibly Toronto). Just wondering if anyone has any recent(ish!) experience of this, or indeed any alternative places that would be better to head for i terms of securing some work?

Roy


----------



## Guest128 (12 Jan 2009)

We went to San Fran in 2003. Only spent 3 days there. We drove to Vegas and had the best 4 months ever, fantastic holiday. Loads of people seem to go to Boston, NYC and San Diego, we fancied something different and really enjoyed it. Quite cheap to live in Vegas as well, obviously not staying in the casinos! Depends on what sort of holiday they want.....we didnt want to spend 11 hours a day on building sites and then go drinking in Oirish bars so west coast was a good option for us....


----------



## Concert (12 Jan 2009)

My son went to Toronto two years ago and last Summer to Chicago, he thought both cities were great but it will probably be more difficult for students to get work in these cities due to recession.

He would love to return to Toronto to work after college, looks like a nice city.


----------



## dave2k (12 Jan 2009)

I went to San Diego two years ago. It was absolutely AMAZING.

There was absolutely NO problem getting a job in Sea World or the security company over there. 

It's safe, clean and relatively close (driving distance) to Vegas.


----------



## shesells (12 Jan 2009)

Isn't a J1 just a long holiday these days? Given the exchange rate it's no longer a case of making money to get through college on. My SIL was in San Diego last year and had a ball but spent more than she earned.


----------



## dave2k (12 Jan 2009)

shesells said:


> Isn't a J1 just a long holiday these days? Given the exchange rate it's no longer a case of making money to get through college on. My SIL was in San Diego last year and had a ball but spent more than she earned.



Pretty much. I ended up sharing a house for 3 months with 27 people. Most lived off the money (beer and noodles) they brought over. 

_*Most*_ of those who worked stopped working after the second month. Whenever anyone needed a few extra bob (theme parks, skydive, concert) they just went into the security company who took on employees on an ad hoc basis.

Don't be surprised if you get more than one phone call back asking for money though.


----------



## Concert (12 Jan 2009)

Forgot to mention about the money.  My son had great jobs in both cities but we still had to fund him, he spent every penny havin a great time but sure they nare only young once and travel is brilliant for them.


----------



## Guest128 (13 Jan 2009)

flahers2 said:


> Forgot to mention about the money.  My son had great jobs in both cities but we still had to fund him, he spent every penny havin a great time but sure they nare only young once and travel is brilliant for them.



LOL, can we do some form of parent/child swap?!! I hope he wasnt like one of those spanners on J1Summer with Daddy's "credit cord" preloaded and ready to go....


----------



## PMU (13 Jan 2009)

shesells said:


> IGiven the exchange rate it's no longer a case of making money to get through college on.


  Excuse me?  The purpose of the J1 visa programme is to give foreign students an experience of the American Way of Life by working in the USA.  If students are prudent enough to save it’s a bonus, but you really are there for the experience.


----------



## Dicette (13 Jan 2009)

> The purpose of the J1 visa programme is to give foreign students an experience of the American Way of Life by working in the USA. If students are prudent enough to save it’s a bonus, but you really are there for the experience.


 
I tried to spin that line on my parents back in the pre Celtic Tiger days, but they weren't having any of it.


----------



## dave2k (13 Jan 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> I hope he wasnt like one of those spanners on J1Summer with Daddy's "credit cord" preloaded and ready to go....



That show disgusted me. That is NOT what it's like. 

I know the experience is different for everyone but that show made me ashamed to be Irish.

You might want to send them to [broken link removed]
Lots of Job info and house sharing there.


----------



## tink (13 Jan 2009)

I would vote either chicago or vancouver both great cities with great nightlife and loads to do. Avoid San Diego like the plague lovely place but you may as well be in dublin with the amount of Irish there.


----------

